# New guy, and a pic of my yacht



## micropterus (Aug 9, 2007)

Howdy. Just joined the site and I think it's great that there's a site for us metal-boat owners. 

I live in southeastern Virginia. I fish electric-only and some horsepower restricted lakes. I also fish some larger lakes (Chickahominy Reservoir) and some tidal rivers and creeks (Chickahominy River, Morris Ceek). 

Here's a pic of my yacht. It's a Tracker Grizzly 1548L with a Merc 9.9 hp 4 stroke and a 55 lb thrust power drive. Fish finder is an Eagle 500C. It's no Ranger, but it gets the job done:


----------



## Jim (Aug 9, 2007)

Cool boat man! Im sure you catch a lot of fish out of that bad boy!

Thanks for joining the site! =D>


----------



## cjensen (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## redbug (Aug 10, 2007)

nice rig look forward to reading some reports frm your neck of the woods
Wayne


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 10, 2007)

Great Looking Boat, that says "I catch fish" all over it

What species do you target?


----------



## micropterus (Aug 10, 2007)

I try to target bass, but will take anything. I'm particulary fond of big bluegills on light tackle. I have a sweet area at Chickahominy Reservoir that produces some big honkin' bluegill. I'm as happy with those as anything else.


----------



## Icefisher15 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice boat, all i gotta fish out of is a canoe with a trolling motor most of the time.. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pbw (Aug 20, 2007)

Are the all weld boats that much better?


----------



## redbug (Aug 20, 2007)

yes, IMO the rivieted boate tend to leak if you hit too many rocks....
Wayne


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

IMHO, no, I I own both, and the welded boat has its troubles. The two riveted boats shouldn't leak anytime soon, and it is MUCH easier (and cheaper) to fix rivets than welds.


----------



## micropterus (Aug 22, 2007)

pbw said:


> Are the all weld boats that much better?



Couldn't tell you. Rivets can leak. Welds can crack. 

I got a welded boat because it was in the configuration I wanted. It's also got a lifetime hull warranty.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 28, 2007)

micropterus said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Are the all weld boats that much better?
> ...




very well said!! They both have there up and downs!!


fishnfever


----------



## pt0872 (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet boat....should see alot of fish with that.


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice rig  Any plans to add decking and such?

As far as welds vs. rivets, here's my take - If you're fishing with a trolling motor only, it's no problem, the rivets get beat when you use an outboard, and the boat is constantly slapping the water. A small HP outboard, or one that will just push, but not plane the boat is OK, IMO, where I wouldn't buy a riveted boat for a boat I intended to place an outboard on that's large enough to make it plane. Fixing either isn't a really big problem, but it's time consuming for sure. I'm also not sure they make the mod-v's in a riveted boat, but I could be wrong.

I hear a lot about the rivets leaking on boats, and all of them are second or third owner boats that have been around for years and years, there comes a point and time where you got your money's worth, and hammering the rivets back is just a part of the maintenance


----------



## micropterus (Oct 6, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Nice rig  Any plans to add decking and such?



Already did. I've put in a floor and carpet. It already had a casting deck. I reinforced that with a plywood top and added carpet. 

My 9.9 began running horribly 3 weeks ago. I took it in for warrantly work and ended up trading it in for a 15hp 4 stroke with electric start. Should be here next week. Should give me a little more top-end speed and I won't have to pull a rope anymore to get it started.


----------



## Jim (Oct 6, 2007)

micropterus said:


> dampeoples said:
> 
> 
> > Nice rig  Any plans to add decking and such?
> ...




Nice man! That is huge! Faster, smoother, and less headache!

Awesome!


----------



## Fish Chris (Oct 13, 2007)

The biggest Largemouth bass on the planet would fit in that boat, no problem 

And great fuel economy too ! 

My kind of boat 

Have fun, be safe, and stick a PIG ! 

Fish Chris


----------

